# Panda



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

After weeks of discussing the possibility of getting a cat, we ran into this cute gal. We named her "Panda". She seems to be transitioning pretty well so far. She instantly took to the new food we gave her and was using her new litter box within an hour.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! How old is she?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She's cute!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love that face.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations! GREAT looking face and great name! What a cutie. Looks to be young - maybe a year old??? Thank you for adopting a kitty! Do you have other cats at home?


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the first pet (excluding fish) we've ever had. I had an outdoor cat growing up, but nothing since I moved away from home (decades ago).

We got her from a lady that works with a local PetSmart on animal rescues. All we know is that the lady saved the kitten from a kill shelter, she's not yet fixed, and is estimated at 6 months old.

Originally we where not going to get a kitten because the ones we've seen have been too rambunctious and we knew the kids would get scratched. This one is EXTREAMLY laid back for a kitten. That combined with a cute face is why we got her now. We had been talking about getting a cat for a while, and we were going to wait until tax season was over to get one. But we casually looked around saying that if we ever found what we thought was a great match, we would get it.

Marcia (or anyone else that might know). I see that you have a similar cat. What do you call this type of pattern? (you know, there's calico, tabby, tortoises shell, etc).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I just call it white and black as opposed to black and white! Panda cat would be a good description!!!!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

She is a cutie! I call black & white cats, tuxedo cats.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's lovely...and her name really fits!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

HooKooDooKu said:


> Marcia (or anyone else that might know). I see that you have a similar cat. What do you call this type of pattern? (you know, there's calico, tabby, tortoises shell, etc).


Black and whites are mostly considered "tuxedo" cats. Google that word and you can see all sorts of examples. A true tuxedo will have a very dignified white bib, white whiskers and white shoes. That is the purist in me. When we adopted our Billy I just happened to get a copy of Cat Fancy magazine and a spitting image of him was on the cover! Every since then I've just been in love with tuxedos, but really, just about any black and white I've ever seen has had the BEST personality. You are lucky as it sounds like you also have a sweetheart!!


----------



## Pursestan (Dec 31, 2012)

What a cutie. Her coloring is almost exactly opposite of my new kitties coloring. Adorable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww what a sweet face  I couldn't resist her either 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I love the little black mouth.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Marcia said:


> ...just about any black and white I've ever seen has had the BEST personality. You are lucky as it sounds like you also have a sweetheart!!


She's going to be a lap cat. We found some fleas on her and decided to give her a flea bath. After the trama of that experience, she was ready to take a nap. While I was still sitting on the floor trying to help dry her off, she tried to climb up in my lap to curl up and go to sleep. Unfortuantely, had other things to take care of and had to put her in her pet bed to curl up from her nap.


Took her to the vet today. Based on her weight and size, the vet figures she's more like 3 to 4 months old. They didn't find anything in particular wrong other than she's a bit skinny. She has, unfortunately, developed diarreia since yesterday. She didn't have it when she first came home Saturday. But by Sunday after noon, she had it. Not too suprizing since her diet has taken a sudden change plus the stress of a relocation. The woman from the rescuse center did say she was on dry food... but if she ever mentioned a name it has escaped me. We're trying Blue Wilderness Kitten. I wanted to do Wellness CORE, but the local pet store doesn't carry anything in that for kittens.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

She looks like a little panda bear.


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

Great news, the diarreia seems to be subsiding, and she's starting to get a little more playful.

Partially by accident (partly on purpos) we've got a matching set of water/food bowls on the way. I've been wanting to get her a cat foutain and finally decided on this one at Petco: Petco Premium Ceramic Cat Fountain - Pet Water Fountain and Cat Water Fountains from petco.com I liked that it was ceramic, simple design, low price (online) and got good reviews. Since it just happened to be black and white (like Panda) and I needed to buy just one more thing to qualify for free shipping, I added this black and white ceramic bowl: Petco Round Ceramic Catwalk Cat Bowl at PETCO


----------

